# Antigua to Martinique



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Planning a sail in central Caribbean soon. Can anyone give me suggestions for the Antigua to martinique area. Should we spend more time in the Antigua area or more time in Martinique/Dominica. Any thoughts about anchorages/ports welcome. thanks


----------



## dameware (Jul 21, 2003)

I highly recommend Dominica. There are some wonderfull hikes above the Roseau area.


----------

